# Sawstop compact saw



## ColoradoJake (May 14, 2019)

Howdy folks,

Thought I would share my opinion on my new Sawstop compact table saw.
Overall, I am happy with it. I like the safety feature, for what it is worth to some of you. Overall, the saw came dialed in out of the box. Blade to miter slots and fence etc all square and good to go. Riving knife and blade guard go on and off very easily. Dust collection is really good. The included zero clearance insert works very nicely. Micro bevel adjuster is great, really like this feature. Accuracy is top notch overall on cuts and it has enough power for my needs.

Things I think should have been done different:
The tool box on the back. It is a nice idea for holding all the bits and bobs. I think it needed a hinge on the bottom to permanently attach it. At least make a pin to hold the box in place which I can remove if wanted. Other than this, the box holds everything well if you ever put them back, I do not since I don't travel with my tools anymore. Putting the riving knife and blade guard back into the box is very fiddly, but you will have that if you want things compact.
The blade guard. I think it would be nice to have a blade guard dust collection option. Only info I was able to find online from Sawstop was No blade guard dust collection planned for this saw.

Now for the major issue it has, well perhaps not major but big IMO...
From the right side of the table to the left miter slot the table is level. The front and back along the entire width of the table is also level. Where it is not level is on the left side of the left miter slot. basically the entire area to the left of the saw blade is 1/16" lower than the right. I am guessing, because I did not look further into it, the motor being hung there caused the deflection. Whatever the reason this is pretty huge. Sadly expected in lower cost job site saws, I had hoped a more premium saw wouldn't have had this. The good news is I have not seen it effect any of my cuts. Picture attached to show what I am talking about.

The only problem I have seen people complain about online is the fence. The online reviewers complained about the flex in the fence at full, or near full, extension. Well they are just throwing smoke as far as I can tell. The fence rail can be lifted up a small amount, but has no downward deflection. There was no movement during any of my cuts so far, and again, Seeing no loss of accuracy at full extension.

Overall, I am happy with my saw.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I was more than happy with my JSS. My gripe is that I was going to a saw with more power, and the Compact saw came out when I was selling the JSS.  It kind of kicked the selling price down a bit. My JSS came square and all, just like yours. I'm not sure what I'm looking at in the picture?


----------



## horky (May 18, 2010)

if it was mine, I would send this in to SawStop and see what they say. It is NOT right.


----------



## blint (6 mo ago)

I was going to buy the Compact until I learned there's no dust port on the blade guard, not even as an add-on option. A blade can maim you but repeated inhalation of fine sawdust, especially from hardwoods, and of chemicals in manufactured wood products, can harm you in worse ways ( Association between Occupational Exposure to Wood Dust and Cancer: A Systematic Review and Meta-Analysis ). Dust containment is important, especially if the saw is used indoors, as the Compact might well be, even more often than the larger SS jobsite saw; and so it is baffling to me that SS would offer a blade guard dust port on their larger jobsite saw but not on the Compact.


----------

